# wilson staff 5w & 3h FYbrid RS and dxi superlight 10.5 driver



## philsh (Jun 26, 2012)

Well after a month of waiting I have my new clubs. I haven't really hit many of the others but I must say the fybrids are excellent. The fybrids are so easy to hit, they get plenty of height off the deck. Never been able to hit the 5wood off the deck but boy I can hit this and hit it well. They feel very forgiving and when I've not hit it perfect they have still gone pretty straight and a decent distance. The 3h is the same but goes a little higher than 5wood. So much easier to hit than irons. I love the way they feel. I'm just over the moon with them.
 I also have a 10.5 superlight dxi driver and Its good. Makes a funny noise when hits the ball but will get used to that in time. It has a very big head on it and bug sweet spot. Goes for miles when get it right and even when don't hit it that well it still goes a decent distance. The only thing not to keen on is the height I get off the tee. It does go very very high in the air. Changed the tee height and has helped abit. All have standard shafts on would recommend to anyone. These are my first hybrids and love them. I like them that much I'm gonna brave the rain later just to hit them again. Well done wilson, well worth the wait. Once played a couple more times I will add to the review.


----------

